# Chris Carmichael Time Crunched Cyclist Interval Question



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I am basing my training on the New Century program. I am using this program to prepare for a 65 mile Ride For The Cure event on July 10 which will be at the end of week 8. 

I plan on doing 2 local group rides each week. The rides usually get my heart rate up pretty good because the pace of the groups is a little beyond my normal comfort zone at times (not a bad thing in my opinion). 

If i am scheduled to let's say do 3 8 minute steady state intervals at 92-94% of my field test average and I go out on a group ride that week and spend 24 minutes in that zone on the group ride, should I scrap that interval session that week and spend that time in my endurance miles HR zone?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

I followed the new competitor program and just finished up my first 11-week training cycle a week and a half ago. I am by no means an expert on anything. I can tell you that by the end of the cycle, I was tired. Really tired. I more or less expected this going into the training program. So from that, if it were me, I would consider the group ride a substitute for the 3x8 interval workout, but only if you are keeping yourself in that training zone for the 24-minute period. I would not want to add an additional workout to the week, especially when you get into the power intervals.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Just my opinion but I wouldn't think that you would need such a regimented training program to complete a 65 mile ride that's over 2 months away.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I love very structured workout plans. I am happiest when I have an intense structured workout plan. I love following them and I love putting them together. I am new to road cycling (been a runner the last 15 or so years) and I enjoy tough workouts. On the flip-side, I want to also enjoy the local group rides but don't want to over-train so that is why I think I am going to opt out of the intervals at certain times when the group rides cause my heart rate to go beyond the 50 - 91% of average HR for the fitness test prescribed in the book. 

Along with being able to cover the 65 mile distance, I also want to be able to ride most of it with cyclists who are at this point a lot faster than me. If I can't hang that day, I can't hang, but I want to give myself every oportunity to ride with the fast group as long as possible.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd use the group ride to substitute for the weekend interval ride (which involves longer sustained sub-threshold intervals). Don't skip/replace the two weekday interval sessions since they emphasize shorter anaerobic intervals that don't really figure as well into a group ride.

But also consider whether doing two group rides means you're pushing too hard. Those later weeks are tough - you might get more benefit from doing that long endurance ride at your own pace rather than letting the group dictate how hard you should be going.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Limit yourself to two or three days of really hard intensity per week. Any more and you lose the effectiveness.


----------

